# Finding more cheap stuff that should be made for our cars.



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

> Hondata have developed a special high temperature insulating gasket which replaces the stock intake gasket. This and bypassing several heat sources significantly reduces the transfer of heat from the head to the intake and incoming air giving you up to 5% more power.
> 
> Turbocharged cars often use an aluminum intercooler to cool the air compressed by the turbo. The intake manifold is also made of aluminum but because it is heated by the head from combustion and coolant, works in reverse to an intercooler by heating the intake air by as much as 50° C.
> 
> ...


http://www.hondata.com/heatshieldgasket.html

i'll take every HP i can get... i might bug the hell outta them to see if they can make one for us. 


REVIEWS W/ Dyno
http://www.hondata.com/dynoh22agasket.html


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

These are the guys you should be bugging about it since they've already made these for Vws and Audis. http://www.newsouthperformance.com/vwgasket.htm I bought one for the Beetle but never got a chance to install it but the idea of the whole thing seems pretty good to me. I'd love if they made one for the 2.5. We should try and get a bunch of pple from the Tex to say they'd buy these if NSP made them and maybe they'd consider it.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

didn't know that... good stuff..Lets annoy them too.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

go ahead!
i'll give you the honor! lol.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Our intake manifolds are plastic, remember?

[tapatalk on android]


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

mine's not


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

BluMagic said:


> mine's not


SRI?
Sorry, just have tapatalk access and can't see your sig (in the event it holds the answer to my question.)


[tapatalk on android]


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> mine's not


Im sure the plastic still conducts a good amount of heat through it. Might not be as worthwhile on our engines but Id still like one.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

DriveVW4Life said:


> SRI?
> Sorry, just have tapatalk access and can't see your sig (in the event it holds the answer to my question.)
> 
> 
> [tapatalk on android]




mines aluminum... but i guess since ours seals using individual rings they aren't able to create a gasket with the same properties for us


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

BluMagic said:


> mines aluminum... but i guess since ours seals using individual rings they aren't able to create a gasket with the same properties for us


Out of curiosity, how is your's aluminum?
Did I miss something; I thought all 2.5s were plastic.



[tapatalk on android]


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

I just helped my buddy put a CAI on his 2007 rab and the intake mani is for sure plastic. I have an '09 and it is plastic too. I could see how one might think it is aluminum because the texture of the plastic almost makes it look like metal. As far as I know, they are all plastic. Haven't seen one on an MKVI though.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

BluMagic said:


> mines aluminum... but i guess since ours seals using individual rings they aren't able to create a gasket with the same properties for us


he has the one from eurojet.
all stock manies for the 2.5 are plastic.


----------

